# اجزاء السيارة ووظيفة كل جزء...بشكل مختصر



## المهدى1 (27 أغسطس 2010)

_هذه اجزاء السيارة بشكل مختصر وغير مفصل_​ 
_1 - المحرك . مجموعة نقل الحركة . منظومة التعليق . منظومة التوجيه . مجموعة الدوائر الكهربائية ._​ 
_2 - مجموعة نقل الحركة وتتكون مما يلي :_
_أ ) الكلتش ( ناقل الحركة ) : ووظيفته باختصار هي نقل الحركة من المحرك إلى القير ( صندوق التروس ) . ويقع بينهما ._​ 
_ب ) القير ( صندوق التروس ) : ووظيفته هي محول عزم يعمل على تحويل عزم المحرك الضعيف إلى عزم أكبر حسب ظروف السير ، مثلا : السرعة الأولى يعطي القير سرعة أقل وعزم أكبر قادر على تحريك المحرك من وضع السكون إلى وضع الحركة ، والسرعة الثانية تعطي سرعة أكثر من الأولى ولكن العزم أقل من الأول ._
_بمعنى أوضح : كلما زادت سرعة السيارة قل عزمها ،،،_​ 
_ج ) عمود الكردان : ووظيفته نقل الحركة من القير إلى المحور الخلفي ( الدفرنس )_​ 
_د ) المحور الخلفي ( الدفرنس ) : ووظيفته : تحويل الحركة من رأسية إلى أفقية ، وكذلك السماح للكفرات بالتحرك منفردة في حالة المنعطفات ._​ 
_هـ ) وأخيرا الكفرات : ووظيفتها هي نقل الحركة إلى سطح الطريق ، وبالتالي سير المركبة ._​ 
_3 - منظومة التعليق : ووظيفتها هي حلقة الوصل بين المركبة والطريق ، وتعمل على امتصاص الصدمات على الطريق وتقليل وصولها إلى الراكب قدر المستطاع ، وهي عبارة عن : السست ، والمساعدات ، وعمود التوازن ._​ 
_4 - منظومة التوجيه : ووظيفتها هي جعل السيارة قادرة على المناورة والإتجاه يمينا ويسارا ،،، وأجزائها هي : الطارة أو الديركسيون أو عجلة القيادة ، و علبة الدركسيون التي تعمل على تحويل الحركة الرأسية إلى أفقية ، وكذلك أذرعة التوجيه التي تقوم بدفع العجلات يمينا أو يسارا حسب الإتجاه المطلوب ._​ 
_5 - الدوائر الكهربائية في السيارة : ووظيفتها نقل التيار الكهربائي من البطارية _
_الدوائر الكهربائية في السيارة ، مثل : النور العالي والواطي ، دوائر الرفاهية ، دوائر شحن البطارية ( الدنمو ) ، دوائر الإشعال ( البواجي ) ، دوائر الإشارات و الفليشر , وغيرها_​ 




_فكره عمل التيربو شارجر واتركم مع الموضوع._
_http://mrdelco.jeeran.com/P1010386.JPG_

_هو عبارة عن أداة تقوم بإدخال اكبر كمية من الهواء إلى المحرك للحصول على قدرة عالية وطريقة عمله تعتمد على الغازات العادم الناتجة من المحرك._
_التيربو عبارة عن تربينتين متصلتين عن طريق عامود عندما تضرب الغازات العادم الريش الموجودة في التربينة تقوم بتحريك العامود فتقوم التربينة الثانية بسحب الهواء وضغطه إلى المحرك وقبل إدخاله إلى المحرك يتم تبريد الهواء عن طريق المبرد للحصول على كمية اكبر من الهواء والرسم في الأسفل يبين العملية التي تم شرحها_​ 
_._​ 


_ترقبو الرد القادم ان شاء الله عن .. اعطال المحرك_​


----------



## المهدى1 (27 أغسطس 2010)

_ارائكم ومقترحاتكم وأسئلتكم  الغالية تهمنى وتذيدنى مسئوليه ..

وجزاكم الله كل خير_


----------



## المهدى1 (29 أغسطس 2010)

*أعطال المحرك :-*

[FONT=&quot]أعطال المحرك[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

نحاول بشكل عام تغطية الأعطال اعتمادا على مبدأ ان المحركات تعمل بنفس النظريات
والطريقة وقد يكون هناك اختلاف في طرق تحديد مكان العطل تبعا للطريقة المصنعة 
بها السيارة والأجهزة التي بها لذلك يجب مراعاة هذا الجانب عند البحث عن سبب العطل
وتحديد الإصلاح المناسب، يجب عدم التسرع حتى يتم التأكد تماما من سبب المشكلة والبدأ
في الصلاح من البسيط إلى الصعب.
بشكل عام قبل الإصلاح يجب فحص مكونات المحرك مثل الخراطيم و الافياش والبواجي والفلاتر
بالذات إذا حصل الخلل فجأة 
إذا كانت المشكلة في نظام الإنجكشن قبل البدأ في الإصلاح فقط غير فلتر البنزين استعمل منظف
الإنجكشن يضاف إلى تانك البنزين ويكون مليان واستعمل السيارة بشكل عادي خلية أطول فترة
ممكنة في السيارة لكي يذيب الكربون بالتدريج كل ما طالت المدة كان أحسن إذا ما سلكت استعمل
زجاجة أخرى إذا ما سلكت افحص قوة البخاخات بجهاز الاوميتر هل يعمل من الناحية الميكانيكية
الكهربائية أم لا. 




المحركات

ملاحظة: عندما يدور المحرك فأنه يشفط الهواء اللازم لعملية الاحتراق من خلال فلتر الهواء لذلك
يوجد الكثير من الخراطيم المتصلة بالثلاجة ([/FONT]intake manifold[FONT=&quot]) من هنا وهناك لأداء عمليات 
مختلفة فأن اي تسريب للهواء في هذه المنظومة يؤدي إلى اعتلال المحرك فقد يرج المحرك 
ولا يعمل على الإطلاق علية عند الإشارة إلى شيء من ذلك فالمقصود تسرب للهواء عن طريق 
الشفط الفاكيوم فمثلا خرطوم الباكم إذا به تهريب فالمحرك سيرج وإذا كان منزوع فلن يعمل 
المحرك.عندما تكون السيارة باردة تفقد جميع الخراطيم ومنها الصغير بعرض القلم الرصاص وتفقد
الوصلات الملغية فقد تكون أغطيتها مفقودة تأكد من نهاية الخراطيم فقد تكون اتسعت بفعل الزمن
وتسبب التهريب ، اقطع الجزء التالف ووصل مرة أخري او غير الخرطوم 
لا تبدأ في أي عملية إصلاح و وزن للمحرك إلى أن تتأكد من جميع الخراطيم سليمة علشان تبني
على سليم وإلا فسوف يضيع وقتك على ألفاضي وتستمر المشاكل
ادرس الأعراض وابدأ بالحلول السهلة إلى الصعبة لا تستعجل حضر جميع العدة التي تحتاجها 
وإلا فسوف تتعطل وتتعب نفسيتك وأنت لم تنجز شيء بعد.




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المحرك لا يعمل عند إدارة المفتاح
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
. سلوك كوابل البطارية غير موصولة بها ترسبات.

2. البطارية فاضية.

3. الغيار الآلي ليس في البارك الفاضي ( نوترل).

4. تلف في الدائرة الكهربائية مثلا الدقمة محروقة مجيمة.

5. السلف عطلان.

6. السلف شابك في الحداف.

7. مفتاح السلف عطلان.

8. الحداف خربان - بعض أسنانه مكسورة - 

9. إذا ضربت السلف بمطرقة فهناك احتمال كبير في أن يعمل 


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]السلف يعمل ولكن المحرك لا يعمل
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لا يوجد وقود.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عزم البطارية ضعيف.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]طرمبة الوقود منظم الضغط لا يعمل.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الوقود لا يصل إلى المحرك.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

5. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]دائرة الكهرباء بها عطل.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

6. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البواجي مستهلكة او فتحاتها غير موزونة
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
. 7 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]غطا الديلكو محلول او به شرخ. 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
8. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سلوك الكويل محلولة مفصولة
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]صعوبة تشغيل المحرك البارد
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البطارية ضعيفة. 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عطل في دائرة الوقود.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البخاخات بها تهريب عطل.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الشاكوش مستهلك او به رواسب كربون[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]صعوبة تشغيل المحرك الحار
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فلتر الهواء مسدد يحتاج إلى تغير تنظيف.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الوقود لا يصل إلى الحاقنات ( الإنجكشن ). 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]توصيلات البطارية بها ترسبات بالذات السلك الأرضي. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]السلف صوته مزعج وغير طبيعي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أسنان الحداف مكسرة مهترئة ( [/FONT]fly[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]wheel[FONT=&quot] ).
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مسامير تثبيت السلف محلولة مفقودة أو به ميل
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المحرك يدور ثم يتوقف[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الدائرة الكهربائية لا تعمل بشكل جيد. شيئ ما محلول غير موصل. 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كمية الوقود التي تصل الى المحرك غير كافية.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هناك تهريب هواء الى الثلاجة ( [/FONT]intake manifold[FONT=&quot] ).[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
المحرك يقطع في السرعات المختلفة

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]خلل في نظام الوقود او الفلتر قديم. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ضغط الوقود منخفض.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فتحات البواجي غير موزونة.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الديلكو غير موزون.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

5. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]غطاء الديلكو به شرخ او هناك عطل في الدائرة الكهربائية.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

6. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أسلاك البواجي تهرب التيار.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

7. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]عطل او تهريب في نظام خراطيم الإمشن ( [/FONT]emission[FONT=&quot] ) هذا النظام الغرض منه تقليل نسبة 
التلوث الصادرة من المحرك وهو مجموعة الخراطيم التي في المحرك ومتصلة بمتاهة من المجسات 
والصمامات والأسلاك والخراطيم للإشراف على عمل المحرك بأقل قدر من التلوث مثال على ذلك 
الخرطوم الذي يمتد من فوق عطاء البلوف إلى الثلاجة اذاإذا فحصت هذا الخرطوم ستجد به صمام 
لتنظيم سحب الهواء إلى داخل المحرك إذا تعطل هذا الصمام وبقي مفتوح فلن يعمل المحرك أما 
إذا بقي مغلق فسيزيد استهلاك الوقود ).
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
8. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]انخفاض ضغط البساتم أثناء شوط الضغط.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

9. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ضعف نظام الاشتعال او وجود خلل به - البواجي - الديلكو- أسلاك البواجي - الخ.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
10. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تهريب فاكيوم من احد الخراطيم او الانجكشن
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]



[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المحرك يقطع عند الضغط على دواسة البنزين
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البواجي مكربنة.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نظام الانجكشن لا يعمل بشكل جيد.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الديلكو غير موزون.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فلتر البنزين مسدد.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

5. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تهريب في الثلاجة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المحرك ينطفي
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]سرعة دوران المحرك تحتاج رفع.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فلتر الوقود مسدد او به ماء ممكن من رطوبة الجو أو عن طريق غسيل السيارة. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مشكلة في الديلكو. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]مشكلة في نظام الامشن. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]5. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بواجي غير موزنة مشكلة في نظام الكهرباء. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]6. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تهريب هواء في نظام الوقود في الإمشن. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]7. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البلوف غير موزونة. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]]المحرك ضعيف[/[/FONT]SIZE[FONT=&quot]][/FONT][FONT=&quot]

1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الديلكو يحتاج وزن بمسدس التوقيت[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. 

2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تأكل في عامود الديلكو. 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الشاكوش متآكل او به عيب او نظام الإشعال لا يعمل بشكل جيد. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البواجي تحتاج وزن. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]5. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نظام الإنجكشن يحتاج تنظيف وزن او تغير. 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
6. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الكويل لا يعمل بشكل جيد. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]7. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]افحص الفرامل. 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
8. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لا يوجد زيت كافي في الجير الآلي. 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
9. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الكلتش منتهى. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]10. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]فلتر الوقود مسدد.
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
11. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نظام الإمشن لا يعمل بشكل جيد. 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
12. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]ضغط البساتم ضعيف او غير تساوي. 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
13. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الشكمان مسدود به انبعاج

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المحرك يطرطع ( الانفجار من الشكمان )

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نظام الإمشن لا يعمل بكفاءة.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نظام توقيت الاشتعال لا يعمل بكفاءة. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تلف في عطاء الديلكو سلوك البواجي. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تهريب هواء في نظام الفاكيوم. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]5. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]البلوف غير موزونة. 


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]التكتكه صوت الطرق من المحرك عند زيادة السرعة بالضغط على دواسة البنزين
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الديلكو غير موزون ( اشتعال مبكر ).[/FONT][FONT=&quot] 

2. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نظام الحقن به تلف. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تلف في البواجي اواسلاكها

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]احد مكونات الديلكو تالفة. 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
5. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]احد صمامات الإمشن لا يعمل. 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
6. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تهريب هواء إلى داخل المحرك

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المحرك يعمل لمبة الزيت مضائة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

1. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هبوط مستوى الزيت. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

2[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. التماس في الكهربائية. 
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
3. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]إشارة خطاء من جهاز قياس مستوى ضغط الزيت. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]4. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تأكل في مكونات المحرك الداخلية - السبايك - الصوف
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]




[/FONT][FONT=&quot]المحرك يستمر في الدوران بعد قفل المفتاح[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

1. سرعة دوران المحرك عالية. 

2. المحرك حار جدا ( اترك السيارة شغالة إذا كانت ساخنة جدا ليتمكن نظام التبريد من تبريد المحرك). 

3. الديلكو غير موزون.





تـــــــــنبيــــــــة
إذا كان ماء البطارية ناقص وأدرت المحرك فالبطارية ستولد غاز خطر قابل للانفجار لذلك
تأكد من امتلاء البطارية قبل الشروع في اي عمل وفي حالة الشك غطي البطارية بقطعة
قماش سميكة لحماية أكثر. 


انتظرو الرد القادم إن شاء الله عن .. (أهم ما يصيب البطارية بالتلف)
وإلي الزوار الكرام يعجبني أرائكم وإقتراحاتكم واسئلتكم.

[/FONT]


----------



## المهدى1 (29 أغسطس 2010)

*أعطال المحرك :-*

ان شاء الله لكم المزيد


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (30 أغسطس 2010)

أخي الكريم شكرا علي مشاركاتك الايجابية ولي تعقيب بسيط :


> *التيربو عبارة عن تربينتين متصلتين عن طريق عامود عندما تضرب الغازات العادم الريش الموجودة في التربينة تقوم بتحريك العامود فتقوم التربينة الثانية بسحب الهواء وضغطه إلى المحرك*


ما رأيك ما دامت (التربينة الثانية) تقوم بضغط الهواء ، فما رأيك لو سميناها "ضاغط" أو "كمبريسور" ؟ اتساقا مع وظيفتها وتصميمها.


----------



## المهدى1 (31 أغسطس 2010)

عاطف مخلوف قال:


> أخي الكريم شكرا علي مشاركاتك الايجابية ولي تعقيب بسيط :
> ما رأيك ما دامت (التربينة الثانية) تقوم بضغط الهواء ، فما رأيك لو سميناها "ضاغط" أو "كمبريسور" ؟ اتساقا مع وظيفتها وتصميمها.



مشكور أخي الفاضل علي زيارتك لمواضيعي .. وتعليقق علي هذا الموضوع وإنا أتفق معك بالتأكيد..
..ولك تحياتي وإحترامي ولجميع رواد المنتدي الكرام..​


----------



## المهدى1 (31 أغسطس 2010)

*أهم ما يصيب البطارية بالتلف .*


أهم ما يصيب البطارية بالتلف هو: 


1- تملح الألواح: السبب في ذلك هو التفريغ السريع أو تركها غير مشحونة بدون استخدام فترة طويلة.. وتملح الألواح يعنى تكون طبقة صلبة من الكبريتات تمنع أتمام التفاعل الكيماوي. وإذا كان التملح بسيطا فمن الممكن علاجه بشحن البطارية بتيار ضعيف يصل إلى عشر تيار الشحن العادي ثم تفريغها أيضا بالمعدل نفسه.. أما حالات التملح الشديد فلا علاج لها. 


2- حدوث دوائر قصر بين الألواح: يحدث ذلك نتيجة للاتصال الداخلي بين الألواح الموجبة والسالبة، وعلاج ذلك يكون بغسل البطارية ثم شحنها، فإذا بقي القصر كما هو وجب تغيير الألواح. ويعرف وجود دوائر القصر بين الألواح بأن ينعدم جهد أحد الأعمدة، ولا يمكن لأي شحنة أن تبقى على هذه الأعمدة.

 
3 - الشحن الزائد للبطارية: هو متلف لها. ويمكنك اكتشاف ذلك عندما ترى العوارض التالية:
- زيادة كبيرة فى كمية الماء المستهلكة فى البطارية لأن الشحن الزائد يؤدى إلى زيادة درجة حرارة السائل وبالتالي إلى سرعة تبخره.
- زيادة التأكسد في الألواح الموجبة مما يؤدى إلى تمدد هذه الألواح.
- تملح الأطراف العلوية لألواح البطارية.





*تعاني بعض السيارات من مشكلة ارتفاع حرارة المحرك وهناك أكثر من سبب لهذه المشكلة:*

*
1-* تعطل ضبط حركة المياه في المحرك الذي يقوم بالتحكم في درجة حرارة المحرك حيث يمنع دخول الماء من مبرد الماء إلى المحرك حينما يكون باردا، فندما ترتفع درجة حرارة المحرك إلى حد معين يفتح البلف ويسمح بمرور الماء وعند تعطل الصمام البلف يبقى الصمام مغلقا فلا يسمح بمرور الماء فينتج عنه ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك.
*2-* تعطل اوتوماتيك المروحية مما يجعل المروحة لا تدور بالسرعة الكافية، وللتأكد من عمل اوتوماتيك المروحة حاول تحريك المروحة ومحرك السيارة متوقفا فإذا كانت حركة المروحة سهلة بشكل كبير فان هذا يعني أن أوتوماتيك المروحة معطل وهو بحاجة إلى استبدال.
*3-* تهريب ماء المبرد ويمكن ملاحظة مصدر التهريب بفحص توصيلات المبرد أو بملاحظة غطاء المبرد إذا كان هناك حوله أثار تهريب ويمكن ان يكون تهريبا داخليا لا يرى بالنظر ولكن يعرف في حال نقص الماء في المبرد -الرادياتير- فإذا كان ما ء المبرد ينقص ولا يوجد تهريب خارجي فالسبب يمكن ان يكون هناك تهريب داخلي. ولا بد من استشارة ميكانيكي جيد لفحص المحرك.
*4-* انسداد العادم (الشكمان) فالانسداد في ماسورة العادم بسبب التواء الماسورة يسبب ضغطا عكسيا على المحرك ويتسبب في ارتفاع حرارته.
*5-* تعطل طرمبة الماء، ويمكن التأكد من عمل مضخة الماء وذلك عن طريق فتح غطاء المبرد في طور الإحماء والتأكد من حركة المياه داخل المبرد فإذا كانت المياه لا تتحرك فهذا دليل على تعطل المضخة.





*ما فائدة تسخين السياره قبل السير وهل يجب علينا 
*
ان نسخنها في جميع الفصول حتى الصيف ؟؟؟ 

ج: سواء كان في الشتاء او في الصيف وحتى الخريف بل والربيع لابد لك من تسخين المحرك 

*فائدة تسخين السيارة كما يلي :-* 

اولا : تعلم ان الزيت في المحرك قبل التشغيل يكون باردا ، 

وكفاءة الزيت تزداد كلما تعرض للحرارة 

لان هناك جزيئات في الزيت تزداد فعاليتها وتكون قادرة على منح الزيت اللزوجة الكافية 

لتقليل احتكاك قوالب الحديد الموجودة داخل المحرك من بساتم وحلقات وتروس وغيرها 

وكلما زادت الحرارة كلما زادت فعالية الزيت اذا كان جيدا طبعا..... 

لذلك ترى ان السيارات الجديدة يكون مؤشر الحرارة في المنتصف حتى يحافظوا على المحرك فترة اطول باذن الله 


ثانيا : لابد من تجهيز المحرك للعمل الشاق 

وذلك بتسخينه بعض الوقت حتى تسمح للمعدن داخل المحرك بوجود الزيت بالتمدد 

حتى تجنبه التاكل وبالتالي حصول فراغات في الحلقات تسمح للزيت بالدخول الى غرفة الاحتراق 

وبالتالي ظهور الدخان الذي يخرج من العادم او ما يسمى البوش 

لانه يكون كما تعلم في حالة انكماش عندما يكون باردا




عذرا لانني لم أجد صور كافية لهذا الموضوع
منتظر منكم إخواني.. ردودكم ..وإقتراحاتكم ..وأسئلتكم
​


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (1 سبتمبر 2010)

المهدى1 قال:


> _فكره عمل التيربو شارجر واتركم مع الموضوع.
> http://mrdelco.jeeran.com/p1010386.jpg
> هو عبارة عن أداة تقوم بإدخال اكبر كمية من الهواء إلى المحرك للحصول على قدرة عالية وطريقة عمله تعتمد على الغازات العادم الناتجة من المحرك.
> التيربو عبارة عن تربينتين متصلتين عن طريق عامود عندما تضرب الغازات العادم الريش الموجودة في التربينة تقوم بتحريك العامود فتقوم التربينة الثانية بسحب الهواء وضغطه إلى المحرك وقبل إدخاله إلى المحرك يتم تبريد الهواء عن طريق المبرد للحصول على كمية اكبر من الهواء والرسم في الأسفل يبين العملية التي تم شرحها_
> ...



اخي انا كنت محتاج معلومات اكثر عن التربو 
حيث كيفية اختير التربو المناسب للموتور عن طريق علمي ؟
معرفة قوة ضغط الهواء للتربو ؟
او اي كتاب يتكلم عن التربو 
اكون شاكر ليك جدا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 سبتمبر 2010)

المهدى1 قال:


> _هذه اجزاء السيارة بشكل مختصر وغير مفصل_​
> 
> _1 - المحرك . مجموعة نقل الحركة . منظومة التعليق . منظومة التوجيه . مجموعة الدوائر الكهربائية ._​
> _2 - مجموعة نقل الحركة وتتكون مما يلي :_
> ...


 

الأخ المهدي 1 
أشكر تواجدك في الملتقى .. 
وأرجو قراءة الموضوعين التاليين :






بلاء أسمه الخيانة والخساسة وعدم إحترام حق الغير ... دعوة جادة للنقاش ‏










 كيف تكتب موضوعا متميزا ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 ... الصفحة الأخيرة) 
عاطف مخلوف 

لقد تم إغلاق موضوع لكم سابقا حيث أنه مكرر .. 

وكما أننا نستنكر من نقل مواضيعنا إلى منتديات أخرى دون الإشارة إلى كاتبها وإلى ملتقانا 
فإننا أيضا لا نحبذ نقل مواضيع من منتديات أخرى دون الإشارة إلى صاحبها أو رابط النقل أو المنتدى..

إن بداية موضوعك منقولة تماما من موضوع موجود على الرابط التالي 

http://ar-travian.com/showthread.php?t=376116&page=1


 وليس هناك مانع من نقل المواضيع لجودتها وثراء معلوماتها من منتديات أخرى 
ولكن ينبغي نسبة الحق لأصحابه . 


تقبل الله صيام الجميع وكل عام والجميع بخير.
​


----------



## المهدى1 (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا يا د.محمد باشراحيل ..على نصائحك الغالية .. وإنشاء الله استفاد بها فى الفتره القادمه .

اما بخصوص تشابه مقدمه هذا الموضوع فهذا التشابه على سبيل الصدفه لا على سبيل النقل ..
والموضوعى السابق الذى تم ايقاف الردود فيه .. فانا لا اعرف انه مكررا .. ولو كنت اعرف انه مكررا لما قمت بفتح له موضوع جديد .. وانا اعدك بحترام حقوق الملكية الفكريه لكل كاتب موضوع فى هذا المنتدى والمنتديات الاخرى .. وشكرا للمره الثانيه على نصائحك الغالية لى ولكل اعضاء المنتدى الكرام ..​


----------



## ماجد$ (1 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله يخير


----------



## م_حيدر سامي علم (6 سبتمبر 2010)

السيارة بحر من العلوم كل ما ندرسه عنها و نبحث فيها و بعدنا ما مستوفين
فالشكر الجزيل على هذه الملومات الجميلة 
م_حيدر سامي علم


----------



## المهدى1 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

ماجد$ قال:


> جزاكم الله يخير


شكرا علي مرورك الطيب أخي الفاضل


----------



## ديار احمد (24 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## amin_shw (16 مارس 2013)

شكراً جزيلاً اخى العزيز


----------



## وليدالشرقاوي (29 أكتوبر 2013)

اريد دورة تعلم كيفية اصلاح السيارات الحديثه و الحصول على شهاده


----------



## ahmed malik (22 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم الموضوع جميل بس عندي ملاحظه يا ريت لو يكون الموضوع باللغة العربيه الفصحي وتستخدم المصطلحات العربيه والانجليزيه لو امكن لتعم الفائده اكثر .وشكراً


----------



## فقيه العرب (24 ديسمبر 2013)

معلومات طيبه لمن يريد ان يتنور


----------

